# Nex 7 to a6000- worrh the upgrade?



## JustJazzie (May 18, 2014)

I've been heavily considering adding an a6000 to my collection. I love my nex 7, but I've always been (obviously) underwhelmed by the autofocus on it.   I've got two boys that are fast. The nex7 just can't keep up with them and I'm constantly yelling "hold still!" "Don't move" It's not that I never get "the shot" it just takes a lot of effort and a TON of missed shots and refocusing. I wish I knew how it focused in low light because that would probably help me make a final decision. Does anyone have any experience with both cameras?


----------



## dxqcanada (May 18, 2014)

Not sure if anyone here has an A6000.
Dyxum might be a better bet to ask this.
The discussions on the web are unclear ... but they do say the A6000 is better in AF, but not sure how well it does under lower lighting conditions.


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs (May 18, 2014)

From what I've read it's not much of an upgrade from the nex-7. Maybe if you had an nex-5.


----------



## JustJazzie (May 18, 2014)

I wish I lived closer to a sony store to test it out! I'm an hour away and DESPISE going into malls. *sigh* now I'm reading that the a7 got a firmware update that speeds up autofocus....hmmm. I wonder by how much.


----------



## dxqcanada (May 19, 2014)

Check with ZachF


----------



## dxqcanada (May 19, 2014)

dxqcanada said:


> Check with ZachF



In the Mirrorless section about the A6000
There is a post there


----------



## ConradM (May 19, 2014)

dxqcanada said:


> Not sure if anyone here has an A6000.
> Dyxum might be a better bet to ask this.
> The discussions on the web are unclear ... but they do say the A6000 is better in AF, but not sure how well it does under lower lighting conditions.





TreeofLifeStairs said:


> From what I've read it's not much of an upgrade from the nex-7. Maybe if you had an nex-5.



The a6000 is currently boasting the fastest AF of any system period.


----------



## nzmacro (May 19, 2014)

If you based it on image quality only, then I wouldn't call it an upgrade as much. If you want the other features of the A6000 it is an upgrade in features. New menu system (Sony DSLR and SLT instead of the NEX), reportedly much faster on sensor PDAF auto focusing, WIFI, slightly better in the noise area, full remote capability and bracketing, etc, etc. Using a remote on my NEX-7 is nothing short of a joke for a wildlife shooter, how Sony stuffed that up is beyond me !!.

I will be getting an A6000, but it will be used only with legacy MF lenses and work with the NEX-7 side by side. There are enough features to make the cameras different enough to get one, image quality alone I wouldn't be able to justify it. I would just get another NEX-7 if the was the case. The big bonus with the A6000 is the cost, its a bargain for what you get and those 24mp APS-C sensors are amazing.

Danny.


----------

